# METV Comes to Greenville-Spartanburg WSPA end of September



## LMckin

METV Network will replace Retro TV on WSPA 7.2 end of September 2011 in the Greenville-Spartanburg Market


----------



## fluffybear

LMckin said:


> METV Network will replace Retro TV on WSPA 7.2 end of September 2011 in the Greenville-Spartanburg Market


Provided ME-TV doesn't go and screw their schedule up this coming fall, it should be a good change.


----------



## LMckin

here is few shows that METV will be add this fall

http://metvnetwork.com/fall.php


----------



## fluffybear

LMckin said:


> here is few shows that METV will be add this fall
> 
> http://metvnetwork.com/fall.php


 I don't see much from that list to excite me. I have never been a fan of Star Trek, Batman, or Lost in Space.


----------



## LMckin

Here is the complete METV Fall Schedule

http://metvnetwork.com/metv_national.pdf


----------



## MikeW

Columbo, Rockford, Bosom Buddies (Tom Hanks) and 5 nights of Odd Couple. Those are some good changes.


----------



## AntAltMike

They've already dumped "The Streets of San Francisco" and they haven't even gotten to my market yet.


----------



## Paul Secic

LMckin said:


> METV Network will replace Retro TV on WSPA 7.2 end of September 2011 in the Greenville-Spartanburg Market


We're loosing our METV in San Francisco because Clear Channel is selling to Azzeca.


----------



## MikeW

AntAltMike said:


> They've already dumped "The Streets of San Francisco" and they haven't even gotten to my market yet.


If you have Netflix, they have the series on DVD. I hadn't noticed it was missing. Would rather loose Daniel Boone, but that would probably upset someone else.

I was finally able to get RTV one week after they made their last programming lineup change. I haven't tuned to it once since July.


----------



## AntAltMike

Michael Douglas used to look like Kirk Douglas. Then, he didn't. Now he does again, but now, it no longer is a compliment.


----------



## Glen_D

It's interesting to read about all the changes to the digital subchannel network offerings in some of these markets.

In my market, it looks like all the stations like to stick with whatever service they signed up to carry, until the bitter end, if it comes down to that. The local NBC affiliate's NBC Weather Plus subchannel went down with that sinking ship in January 2009. Their subchannel went with Mexicanal as a replacement. The local ABC affiliate added LATV as their .2 service in 2008, and was to be one of the launch stations for a new digital service called ".2 Network" (as a ".3" subchannel, because .2 was already assigned to LATV). .2 Network never happened, and the station eventually cut off their program-less blank-screen .3 signal, just sticking with LATV on the .2 channel. I think they're still listed as a future .2 Network affiliate, but since the launch of that network is about three years behind schedule, doesn't look like it will happen.

None ot the stations here ever picked up RTN, AntennaTV, or MeTV.


----------

